# Tapeworm Meds?



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

I read an interesting topic on Piranha Cove earlier today under, Piranha Discussion, Serra Growth Secret. I'm knew to the piranha hobby. so maybe this has been true for a while. Let me know if anyone here has done this, and what you think. Ok, I tried posting the link, but for some reason i can't. I'm still getting used to the site, so there might be a way to post a link so i copy and pasted instead.

"I asked him why Serra's grow so slow...and he agreed that their growth rates are pitiful in captivity.
He said #1, you have to have absolutely 0 Nitrates.

He then said, and this is the gem, that Cestode parasites, in other words tapeworms, are very, very common to Black Piranha.

I asked how to treat them and he said he couldn't really say because it's not considered ethical with his scope of practice even though this was common place to him.
He said it's within a Vet's scope of practice.

He did, however, say the name of the drug that Vet's use.

So I went to Vet and got a prescription. I used it on my Compressus which had, up to that point, grown from 2" to 3" fin 6 months. 
Well after the treatment he was 4" after a month, and about 4.5 after two months. 
He is now about 5". And put it this way his tank has been neglected, sadly, by me. I would say with better water quality he would be significantly bigger. I've been so consumed with my big guy. Believe me...he's not neglected.

I shared this info with Piranha Guy Dan, about the time I was selling him some fish, so he tried it, and his rhom grew from a stagnant 4" to 5" inches in a month and a bit.

The drug is called Praziquantel. I found it later on, on store shelves. You can by it in single doses (treat 75g) for $4 at big Al's. It's called Prazipro. One treatment will do it.

I was very reluctant to post this for some time because everyone would be trying this and it's not what I'm encouraging. It's an edge for the serious keeper.

But because I like this site and what makes it operate, I will only share it here. "


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

its been talked about before and there are couple of threads already about it but thanks for bringing it up. I think Pat made that post not sure tho


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks. I was thinking about trying it out. If i can find those meds. I'm just worried that the meds could harm my sanchezi, and live plants. I called a few lfs and none of them have a tapeworm product.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Nope actually its safe. I have used it in the past. I ordered it online through big als. However, I didn't find any tape worms in my elong or the compressus I had. You can search online for Prazipro as well. It's the same thing


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

ok. I think i'm going to try it. did you treat your fish in a seperate tank? i wasn't sure if i should treat the fish in the tank, or setup another tank.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

nah I treated in the same tank. Whatever worms you will have in ur fish that's if you do will appear


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ive used prazi before on p's and they were fine.0 nitrates is practically impossible as there will always be a constant cycle, but i do agree with keeping them as low as you can.


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks. I'm going to pick some up soon. Did you anyone know a difference in the growth rate of your p's?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

greatwh1te said:


> Thanks. I'm going to pick some up soon. Did you anyone know a difference in the growth rate of your p's?


 nothing noticable, but then again i dont keep acurate records on growth so any growth probably would really be noticable by eye.


----------

